# catalog



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

Lot's of great info on this site, thx. Is there a catalog / web site where you can get components for building casting spoons 3 oz.+ ? I want to make some "hopkins" type spoons ??? thx jim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here you go. Both the Diamond jig and Casting jig go up to 4-6 oz. 
http://do-itmolds.com/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=1_9


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Hagens Fishing might have them already made you just assemble them. I know they have Hex Wobbler bodies in larger sizes.

John


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lure Parts Online may have what you need too.

Barlows Tackle also sells components as does Jann's Netcraft.


----------

